# D2-D3, NAIA, CC discussion



## Multi Sport

I didn't want to hijack the D1 thread so I thought I would start a thread for the other college soccer players. I know people can be intimidated by all the D1 post, but lets face it, there are plenty of posters who have kids playing at a non D1 school.


----------



## gkrent

Thanks for starting this!  I hope some of the D2 parents post...one of my players is looking at a couple of D2 schools and I would love to hear any chatter out there!


----------



## full90

Having played D1 sports and then coaching for years, I will say these are the levels we favor for our kids (if we get that far). D1 is a grind and the transfer/retention rates alone should clue us all in to the harsh reality of D1 soccer. 
Some awesome programs/coaches and SCHOOLS out there. Kids can have an excellent experience with soccer in it's rightful place.
(I am not a D1 hater but just know the real side of it. I love that these levels exist for kids and there are lots of places to find a great fit)


----------



## jojosoccer

Well said.
My DD went with a DII school in Colorado. She was allowed to snowboard from Dec - Feb since DII has that break. ( just DO NOT get hurt)
She loved her DII experience. Many of her club teammates who played DI
transfered to D II or quit soccer completely.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

There are some D1 schools that allow u to have a life.  A few in the WCC. And also at other less demanding D1 programs.

PAC-12 NO way.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> There are some D1 schools that allow u to have a life.  A few in the WCC. And also at other less demanding D1 programs.
> 
> PAC-12 NO way.


I disagree.  I know several players at  Pac 12 schools that have lives, are STEM majors, get to still be kids/young adults and play at the highest levels of college and international soccer.  It can happen it just takes a motivated kid with a plan and a good support group.  It really isn't that rare or big of a deal.


----------



## outside!

UCSD 2 - LAGSD 99 3


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> UCSD 2 - LAGSD 99 3


That is a pretty outstanding result.  Is this team all 2018 grads?  When did this game happen?


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> That is a pretty outstanding result.  Is this team all 2018 grads?  When did this game happen?


All 2018 grads since our 2017 grads are in college. One of our 2017 grads scored a winning goal for LMU yesterday. Congrats KH!

Game was last night at UCSD. The field was very nice and there was good ref crew. UCSD played some good soccer and created some very dangerous chances. Our girls are coming back from a 2 month break and are working out some cobwebs and integrating some new players. They looked a bit rusty at times but played through it.


----------



## Multi Sport

I think one of the big differences for NAIA is in recruiting. A player can go to a NAIA school and practice with the team in season or even play in a scrimmage. NCAA schools do not permit that. 

I'm sure there are more but thought that was worth mentioning.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Multi Sport said:


> I think one of the big differences for NAIA is in recruiting. A player can go to a NAIA school and practice with the team in season or even play in a scrimmage. NCAA schools do not permit that.
> 
> I'm sure there are more but thought that was worth mentioning.


That is a significant difference.  D1's can get around it by inviting a player to a positional camp that their current players are participating in.  I know that my player was partnered up with a now former player at her current school who played her position and it gave the coaching staff a good chance to do a side by side comparison.  D2, NAIA schools and community colleges are a great option for many kids.  D1 soccer takes a lot of commitment (so does all college soccer FYI) but the most important thing should always be the fit for the player.  Some players can juggle chainsaws crossing a tightrope on a unicycle through a flaming hoop over a bunch of crocodiles.  Some just want to play and go to school.  Both are great for the right players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> All 2018 grads since our 2017 grads are in college. One of our 2017 grads scored a winning goal for LMU yesterday. Congrats KH!
> 
> Game was last night at UCSD. The field was very nice and there was good ref crew. UCSD played some good soccer and created some very dangerous chances. Our girls are coming back from a 2 month break and are working out some cobwebs and integrating some new players. They looked a bit rusty at times but played through it.


I thought that you might have brought up some 2019's to replace the grads.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I thought that you might have brought up some 2019's to replace the grads.


I don't think so, but it could be.


----------



## soccerobserver

The regional NCAA rankings for D2 were posted at end of last year...UCSD leads the way for Socal...I did not realize Azusa Pacific was so competitive in SoCal...

Western Region
1 Western Wash. 17-0-1 /16-0-1

2 UC San Diego 16-2-0 /16-2-0

3 Sonoma St. 12-2-2 /12-2-2

4 Central Wash. 12-4-1 /12-4-1

5 Seattle Pacific 10-3-4/ 10-3-4

6 Cal St. San B'dino 8-6-2/ 8-5-2

7 Cal Poly Pomona 7-6-3/ 7-6-2

8 Azusa Pacific 11-3-3/  11-3-3


----------



## Multi Sport

*2016 NAIA Women’s Soccer Coaches’ Top 25 Poll - No. 7 (Nov. 1)*

RANK LAST ^ SCHOOL (1st PLACE VOTES) 2016 RECORD FINAL POINTS
1 1 Spring Arbor (Mich.) (19) 16-0-1 529
2 3 Martin Methodist (Tenn.) 12-1-3 509
3 2 Keiser (Fla.) 15-1-0 487
4 4 Lindsey Wilson (Ky.) 12-3-0 483
5 7 Mobile (Ala.) 13-2-2 463
6 8 Northwestern Ohio 15-2-1 437
7 9 Vanguard (Calif.) 14-3-0 435
8 5 Biola (Calif.) 14-0-2 410
9 6 William Carey (Miss.) 12-4-0 392
10 10 Hastings (Neb.) 16-1-1 374
11 11 Westmont (Calif.) 14-2-2 358
12 12 Benedictine (Kan.) 15-3-0 347
13 12 Baker (Kan.) 13-3-2 326
14 15 Columbia (Mo.) 15-1-2 304
15 19 Reinhardt (Ga.) 15-2-0 284
16 18 John Brown (Ark.) 15-1-1 280
17 20 Kansas Wesleyan 14-1-2 246
18 16 Cumberland (Tenn.) 10-3-2 230
19 23 Embry-Riddle (Ariz.) 11-2-2 192
20 14 Davenport (Mich.) 16-1-1 187
21 17 Taylor (Ind.) 14-121 186
22 24 Olivet Nazarene (Ill.) 13-2-2 158
22 25 Southeastern (Fla.) 14-1-0 158
24 NR Georgetown (Ky.) 11-3-2 143
25 21 Cardinal Stritch (Wis.) 13-3-0 135

Three So Cal Schools in the top 11. We visited Westmont and it's a beautiful campus.


----------



## HBdad

NAIA schools can be fantastic places to go. Tuition and fees completely paid with parents only responsible for room & meal plan.


----------



## Far Post

Interested in watching some NAIA, D2, or D3 women's programs.  Any insight to styles of play?


----------



## soccerobserver

FarPost, many D3 colleges have scrimmages this weekend and I think the season starts for many D3's around 9/1. Many of these colleges allow you to stream the games for free off of their websites. You can see their style that way with your own eyes. Some schools also have archived games posted on youtube if you want to see games from previous seasons.


----------



## Surfref

Don't count out the JC's. I have seen some very good JC teams over the years.   I recently saw a JC team dominate a good women's D2 team.

I have also seen NAIA teams beat D1 and D2 teams.

If a player has decent skills, there is a college soccer program out there that can fit their desire to play soccer and academic needs.  They just have to be open with their options.


----------



## gkrent

Surfref said:


> Don't count out the JC's. I have seen some very good JC teams over the years.   I recently saw a JC team dominate a good women's D2 team.
> 
> I have also seen NAIA teams beat D1 and D2 teams.
> 
> If a player has decent skills, there is a college soccer program out there that can fit their desire to play soccer and academic needs.  They just have to be open with their options.


Which JC was that?


----------



## goal123

"I have also seen NAIA teams beat D1 and D2 teams".

Westmont Mens team this past weekend beat UCSB 2-1, first time in 17 years.  It can happen...occasionally.


----------



## jojosoccer

Impressive


----------



## Ricky Fandango

goal123 said:


> "I have also seen NAIA teams beat D1 and D2 teams".
> 
> Westmont Mens team this past weekend beat UCSB 2-1, first time in 17 years.  It can happen...occasionally.


Thats why we play the game..


----------



## jojosoccer

Nice win for Concordia Irvine last night.


----------



## Multi Sport

If your kid is looking at a school you probably can find game footage online. While it's probably not the best way to view a team it can at least give you an idea of what to expect. 

You can always ask the coach for a link and password to their streaming service to watch games live. If they want your kid it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Multi Sport

Updated NAIA rankings:

http://m.naia.org/mobile/ViewArticle.dbml?atclid=211665574&DB_OEM_ID=27900&

*2017 NAIA Women’s Soccer Coaches’ Top 25 Poll – No. 1 (Sept. 5)*

*RANK* *LAST WEEK^* *SCHOOL (1ST PLACE VOTES)* *2017 RECORD* *TOTAL POINTS*
1 1 Northwestern Ohio (18) 4-0-0 498
2 2 Spring Arbor (Mich.) 4-0-0 482
3 4 Benedictine (Kan.) 3-0-0 465
4 14 Martin Methodist (Tenn.) 4-0-0 437
5 9 Columbia (Mo.) 4-0-0 432
6 11 Westmont (Calif.) 2-1-0 425
7 10 William Carey (Miss.) 2-0-0 395
T8 3 Vanguard (Calif.) 1-2-0 367
T8 7 Keiser (Fla.) 3-1-0 367
10 5 Lindsey Wilson (Ky.) 1-1-1 361
11 13 Mobile (Ala.) 2-0-0 359
12 15 Ottawa (Kan.) 2-0-1 306
13 RV The Master's (Calif.) 5-0-0 301
14 17 Hastings (Neb.) 3-0-0 282
15 20 Southeastern (Fla.) 4-0-0 279
16 6 Baker (Kan.) 0-1-1 253
17 22 Taylor (Ind.) 3-0-0 235
18 NR Science & Arts (Okla.) 2-0-0 218
19 7 Northwest (Wash.) 3-2-0 216
20 19 Embry-Riddle (Ariz.) 2-1-0 170
T21 18 John Brown (Ark.) 1-1-0 147
T21 16 Cumberland (Tenn.) 0-1-0 147
23 RV Tennessee Wesleyan 1-1-0 142
24 T25 Cardinal Stritch (Wis.) 2-0-1 134
25 RV Marian (Ind.) 2-2-0 104


----------



## Multi Sport

Vanguard and Westmont finish off the regular season in the top 10. 

http://m.naia.org/mobile/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=27900&ATCLID=211674759


----------



## jojosoccer

Nice work.
Also from Calif is The Masters, which I have heard has a wonderful soccer program.


----------



## gkrent

Santiago Canyon is at the top of the table (again).  Look for some strong D-1 transfers from this roster in the next year or two!


----------



## Multi Sport

Final rankings for Womens NAIA 

http://m.naia.org/mobile/ViewArticle.dbml?atclid=211677328&DB_OEM_ID=27900&


----------



## soccerobserver

Congratulations to local Occidental College Womens' Soccer team for making it to the NCAA post season Tournament for the first time in their history. They defeated Pomona-Pitzer to win the SCIAC.

I believe they are the only D3 Socal college in the tournament. 

https://www.ncaa.com/brackets/soccer-women/d3/2018


----------



## jojosoccer

Great to hear! 
Way to represent- good luck in TX


----------

